# Which gun case to buy?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have friend that's been doing a little prepping food and supplies. He's starting to open his eyes and look around at what is really happening
in today's world. He's not a gun person at all. but even he admits that it's time to learn how to use a gun if you are going to be the 
protector of the family. He has asked me help him get a gun and a few basic things together. He asked if $400 would get things started.
I told him yes and that he would need to go to the dealer to pass a back ground check to pick up his striped lower. And I would take it 
from there. So far it's going good but now I'm looking at gun cases and I can't decide which one to buy. I got it down to two choices.

I'm on a tight budget and the 7 magazines that comes with the palmetto case would help keep things reasonably priced.

Which would you go with? The cost about the same for eater

The Plano hard case, Nice case has the pluck out foam. This case looks like it would give super protection and has plenty of room 
for some extras












View attachment 82397


Or the Palmetto soft case with the Seven magazines. I have this soft case and it's great. Plenty of pockets for range stuff 
and room for lots of stuff and two guns if necessary 
See it on youtube-->


















Case and magazines $80. with 7 magazines? That's almost like getting a free case.
But the hard Plano case is just so cool


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Plano is a great case that will provide protection no soft case can. A good quality soft case is more convenient for day today use. Toss it in car for a range trip . With either one make sure your weapon will fit inside it.
without taking in to account what you put in it the soft case will likely be lighter. I have both and use the soft case more often for AR type weapons and shot guns. The hard cases tend to be used on higher dollar rifles with larger scopes on them.
Soft cases can fool you they may look good at first but soon start to come apart, with heavy use. If you put a scoped weapon in a soft case it may not protect the scope as well as a hard case.
You really do need both depending on use.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The weapon will be for when the SHTF so you don't need one. If you do plan on hiding the weapon when it will be needed the most. I'd go with the Palmetto soft case looks like the better deal.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> The weapon will be for when the SHTF so you don't need one. If you do plan on hiding the weapon when it will be needed the most. I'd go with the Palmetto soft case looks like the better deal.


I agree with this. I have a few hard cases, but only use them for rifles with scopes to protect a bit more. If the rifle is running irons or has an optic on it that can take some bashing around, then a soft case is fine.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Hard case if your rifle is something you want to keep protected from being thrown around.
I use soft case for range days, hard case for travel


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I would not spend any money on a case. It is Not needed store in a safe or it is in your hands being used.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> I would not spend any money on a case. It is Not needed store in a safe or it is in your hands being used.


 Many States if transporting a rifle it must be in a case, some state define a case others do not. When it is not necessary to do so it is better to protect a weapon from harsh weather. Scopes can be damaged when a weapon is not protected.
A range trip or to a friends house to shoot often means bring more than one. Cases of all type serve a purpose. When you have from a few hundred dollars to a couple thousand dollars invested in a weapon and some times as much in optics a few buck on a case is a wise investment.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> The Plano is a great case that will provide protection no soft case can. A good quality soft case is more convenient for day today use. Toss it in car for a range trip . With either one make sure your weapon will fit inside it.
> without taking in to account what you put in it the soft case will likely be lighter. I have both and use the soft case more often for AR type weapons and shot guns. The hard cases tend to be used on higher dollar rifles with larger scopes on them.
> Soft cases can fool you they may look good at first but soon start to come apart, with heavy use. If you put a scoped weapon in a soft case it may not protect the scope as well as a hard case.
> You really do need both depending on use.


 Ok I'm going to go with the Palmetto arms soft case. I been thinking about few things that Smitty said, The owner of the case like I said is not really a gun guy so air travel isn't going to be an issue. As far as a scope ,, I don't think it will happen. Someone said "when the SHTF no case will be needed" OK Then the soft case it 
doubles as a great pack back also with adjustable padded arm slings and chest belt on the back side. You never know for sure what you might need.

And those 7 magazines will come in handy.

Smitty901 said "You really do need both depending on use" I know what the use will be and the palmetto bag fits the use.

Lots of great advice and options Thank You everyone. 
But that Plano case is still really cool


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I use a soft case, works fine for me.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Ok I'm going to go with the Palmetto arms soft case. I been thinking about few things that Smitty said, The owner of the case like I said is not really a gun guy so air travel isn't going to be an issue. As far as a scope ,, I don't think it will happen. Someone said "when the SHTF no case will be needed" OK Then the soft case it
> doubles as a great pack back also with adjustable padded arm slings and chest belt on the back side. You never know for sure what you might need.
> 
> And those 7 magazines will come in handy.
> ...


 Should work well. I have so many laying around here from more that 45 years of adding to collection. When whole family shot trap we each them for shot guns and we often took more than one each to events.
For the AR and AK Allen and a Uncle mikes sidekick work well. 
The RPR I doubt is ever going in a soft case. But I will be looking for one it will fit in with it folded. It is one long case . Real world the RPR is a range weapon if it ever goes to work for real I doubt a case will madder.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I practice shooting from my porch. Set targets at known distances on approaches to the structures I do not travel to ranges. I usually walk out to take a deer although A few have been from the porch.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is not bad at all. PSA 36" Single Gun Case, Black & Seven (7) Magpul PMAG 30, 5.56x45 Magazines

https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa...seven-7-magpul-pmag-30-5-56x45-magazines.html


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Go with a softcase and get gun safe to store it in. I like the soft sided cases that can hold a few mags. I always wanted to try the PSA one. If I ever get a long range rifle I will probably get a hard case because of what kind of scope I would have on it.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> This is not bad at all. PSA 36" Single Gun Case, Black & Seven (7) Magpul PMAG 30, 5.56x45 Magazines
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa...seven-7-magpul-pmag-30-5-56x45-magazines.html


These must have just went up. They were 69.99 with 6 mags and 79.99 for 7 mags and the case


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> These must have just went up. They were 69.99 with 6 mags and 79.99 for 7 mags and the case


 You will see that on PSA. supply and demand and what market will bear


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

I bought a condor two rifle bag a wile back that holds my shotgun and AR plus pockets for mags Not a bad bag. Condor stuff is pretty cheaply made- I think but haven’t really put mine through hard use. Just back and forth to the range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

